# Buying my ppm and ph pens



## New2theGame (Jul 21, 2012)

I've decided to go with bluelab ph and ppm pens unless I'm told other wise.  The ppm pen is 70 bucks and the ph pen is about 85.  Thoughts?  Good stuff?  Have a better one?  I'm listening


----------



## D3 (Jul 21, 2012)

I use a blulab  combo meter. It has 1 probe and wIll gIve you precIse ppm and ph readings with just a touch of a button


----------



## gourmet (Jul 21, 2012)

I have an HM digital PH80 pen and I love it.  Doesn't need constant recalibration and all digital with a hold button so the PH reading "holds" when you take it out of the solution.  Beat the Milwaukee I have.  It is about 60 bucks but only does ph and temp, not ppm.


----------



## AmateurAspirations (Jul 21, 2012)

I got my PH pen off Ebay for about $12 and I've zero problems with it. I even dropped it in the res once. After 2 days of drying it was back to normal. It has stayed calibrated the lst 2 months as well. I wasted a buffer packet because i was unsure.


----------



## Sinisterhand (Jul 21, 2012)

I rock Blulab Ph and PPM pens and they work well, glitchy but good.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 16, 2013)

my bluelab ppm meter (90dollars) says ER when i try to calibrate.everytime. i will never trust them again. thats new zealand for you. i tested my tapwater and it said zero. thats not right. my nutes said 450 so i doubled and it said 450 again. im going back to the hydro store tomorrow. the guy even mentioned when i bought it, that if any problems, they'd have to send it back to makers. what gives? the first time i calibrated, it was fine, 1385ppm. i also read from another post that bluelab is crap. i agree. i now only would buy the ones that can be adjusted with a tiny screwdriver like one i had several years ago...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 16, 2013)

I personally believe that you are judging BlueLab too harshly. I know several people including myself that use the BlueLab pens without any issues. I have also used the Pens that have to be adjusted with the little screwdriver, and my experience with those is that they don't stay in calibration well.

What you have experienced is something that can happen with the best products as they are special testing components and electronics that are subject to failure.

Also, you have to keep these sensitive testers maintained by not allowing the bulbs to dry out, and keeping them cleaned. I have found that if the PH pens are not kept in the 4.0 calibration fluid when not in use, that they will have more trouble staying calibrated, and they will fail much sooner.


----------



## Locked (Apr 16, 2013)

I have never ever kept my probe bulb in 4.0 solution...I keep it in reg tap water and have done so with this probe for over a year. I recal every two weeks and most times it is not off or off by .1. Jmo


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 16, 2013)

hydro store let me exchange it after testing in a new solution and said it was bad. anyway the new one is working ok for now. we'll see. store even told me they make them to fail so u have to buy a new one. yes i agree, i was too harsh but time will tell. i emailed bluelab who told me to get a new test soluton. wow. what else can they say? the exchanged one is working. thats all i care about. everyone competes for our money. if we give it to them, then they think we deserve what we get. people with the gold make the rules and want more gold.  we just need to be more careful and spend more wisely.


----------



## skullcandy (Apr 16, 2013)

I also use the blu lab PH pen works great, good choice.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 18, 2013)

ok my tapwater still reads zero, but the new ppm bluelab pen they gave me calibrated ok to 1390 like it supposed to. but 2 days later was 500 intead of correct 800 for my nutes. i was able to re-calibrate ok then read 800. in other words if you calibrate it works for a couple days. then drops reading to a too low of reading. it jumps around in calibration solution too. since i can recalibrate ok and often, i can use this pen ok. glitchy is accurate term i agree. but ok with recalibration as needed if it reads too low. yay


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 18, 2013)

I have run many ph and ppm meters,  cheap and high dollar. I just got a gift through my local shop on a kick *** Hanna ... I've had two Ecotek which were great meters, I just got one of the cheapie "$12" ones recently to have double and now triple check and the meter won't read nitrient solution just plain tap... Pretty interesting as I've gotten cheap cheap meters and they work great for a long time.

If I mix up my nutes and let it sit overnight and the reading is WACK ..... It's the meter every time.



Buy a quality meter whatever you choose and keep it calibrated.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 18, 2013)

On my BluLab PPM pen, it has 2 settings for testing ppm. One is 500 and the other is 700. These have to do with the way the pen translates the EC value to PPM. If you don't have it on the correct setting to match the calibration fluid that you have, it will not calibrate correctly. If you can't get it to calibrate properly and stay calibrated for more than a month then take it back and see if the people at the store can calibrate it.

I have noticed myself that the BlueLab ppm pen will not detect below a certain level. My well water has a PPM of 55 and my pen won't read it.

Hey Hammy :ciao: That's good that you have been able to keep your pen in regular water and stay calibrated. I can't remember which but I think its BlueLab that recommends using the 4.0 calibration fluid for storage. Before using that, I couldn't keep my pens right, and went through several before buying the BL


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2013)

Whats the difference between PPM and TDS? I got a TDS Pen with my Zero Water System.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2013)

Answered my own question.

Total Dissolved Solids (TDS) are the total amount of mobile charged ions, including minerals, salts or metals dissolved in a given volume of water, expressed in units of mg per unit volume of water (mg/L), also referred to as parts per million (ppm). TDS is directly related to the purity of water and the quality of water purification systems and affects everything that consumes, lives in, or uses water, whether organic or inorganic, whether for better or for worse.
I have never used one with my Grows,,just a PH and Temp Pen.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 18, 2013)

Parts per million-ppm

Total dissolved solids- tds

Just a measurement...  Ppm has to do with purity as well..


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks TOA. I probably shoulda looked it up 1st.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 18, 2013)

No prob wh... Sorry I answered after you had posted that. Think we were typing at the same time. 

I have a nice EC meter too but I only use my combo meter... Being able to measure temp too is nice.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 18, 2013)

If you are growing with synthetic nutes, measuring nutes with TDS is very important. You can go by a schedule without checking but I like to keep up with my numbers until I know what the plants like, then it becomes routine to just add the same amounts for each run of plants.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 28, 2013)

ok my second bluelab ppm, after they exchanged for the first. it wont stay calibrated either, my nutes say 450. when i added nute, it read 250. thats my last straw. you go ahead. im done with this brand. maybe the wands are better. they cost more. i'll try to exchange for nutes. i'll find a screwdriver type ppm meter. it worked last time i had one. Did my store get all the bad ones? i keep reading how good they are. i have yet to find one (ppm pen) that works more than a week. no adjustment. should have guessed/known.
im through listening to the bluelab pushers.


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 28, 2013)

AmateurAspirations said:
			
		

> I got my PH pen off Ebay for about $12 and I've zero problems with it. I even dropped it in the res once. After 2 days of drying it was back to normal. It has stayed calibrated the lst 2 months as well. I wasted a buffer packet because i was unsure.




:yeahthat:


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 29, 2013)

i exchanged the bluelab ppm pen for nutes. I got an 'accurate 3.5 ppm pen' with screw calibration system. works fine so far. my nutes now read 1040.
im happy but no more bluelabs for me. calibrates easy and im happy now.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey I don't fault ya brother. :confused2: I don't know why the Bluelabs don't want to work for you but if that happened to me, I'd do the same thing. I have a Hanna ppm pen that I have had for several years and it still reads quite accurately


----------



## rickyjack9 (Nov 24, 2013)

update on bluelab: must be a Romney knockoff as they cant be calibrated with the screwdriver. If u dumb enough to buy it, u r a sucker. Buy the calibrating ones. no problems thereafter. bluelab in my opinion, at least for the ppm cheaper pens, they are a scam. They take them back so fast they make it obvious. If it doesnt use a screwdriver, then u r getting screwed. SCAM. I've never seen one work good. the screwdriver ppm are dependable. Bluelab is equivilent to online poker: SCAM. cant convince me otherwise so dont try again.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 24, 2013)

Get a blue lab...there tits!



:rofl:


----------



## KoDak (Nov 24, 2013)

wats the perfect ph level for nutes when growing in soil? there are so many opinions? i heard anywhere from 5.5 - 6.8..


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

KoDak said:
			
		

> wats the perfect ph level for nutes when growing in soil? there are so many opinions? i heard anywhere from 5.5 - 6.8..



I don't mean for this to come off wrong but, there is no opinion. Only facts. In soil your ph range needs to be between 6.3-6.8. I ph everything to 6.5.  
The only exception is if you are doing a totally Organic grow and relying on a Micro Herd to break down the nutrients in the Organic soil and feed your plant. 
I can't stress enough how important keeping things in the proper ph range is. 
You need to have a good ph meter and need to keep it calibrated. Those ph paper strips suck, plain and simple. Invest the money in a ph pen or meter and calibrate it regularly and you will avoid the headaches of chasing down nutrient deficiencies caused by your ph being off and your plant not getting certain needed nutrients.  

I like to use a neutral soil and add some perlite and sweet lime to it. The sweet lime helps keep the ph stable. 

If you need a meter I use this place>>>>*http://www.eseasongear.com/phtesting.html*


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

I use Garden lime in my Gardens,,which also are Organic,,even started making my own compost.Love making compost tea and watchen it bubble in the bucket. My PH is around 6.8 to 7.0. I use the Soil Test Kits to Check my PH and NPK. My Veggy gardens thrive. I just lost my Peppers and Tomatoes cause I was outta town when the 1t freeze hit ,and they were loaded with fruit. I use a  PH/temp pen in my Hydro grows.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 24, 2013)

rickyjack9 said:
			
		

> update on bluelab: must be a Romney knockoff as they cant be calibrated with the screwdriver. If u dumb enough to buy it, u r a sucker. Buy the calibrating ones. no problems thereafter. bluelab in my opinion, at least for the ppm cheaper pens, they are a scam. They take them back so fast they make it obvious. If it doesnt use a screwdriver, then u r getting screwed. SCAM. I've never seen one work good. the screwdriver ppm are dependable. Bluelab is equivilent to online poker: SCAM. cant convince me otherwise so dont try again.



Any of them can have a bad run of products. Just make sure you keep it clean after each use so that chemical doesn't build up on it.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 24, 2013)

I gotta tell my Blu Lab experience 
Ive had a Blulab Guardian monitor in constant service for 4 years, at 3 years some of the segments of the LED digits started to go out, at first it was still mostly readable but got worse fast.

I contacted Blulab to see if it could be factory serviced but they told me it was beyond its service life and would not repair it.

I found 4 digit 7 segment displays at Newark electronics and replaced all 3 for $30.00, I am so happy I don't have to replace it.


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I gotta tell my Blu Lab experience
> Ive had a Blulab Guardian monitor in constant service for 4 years, at 3 years some of the segments of the LED digits started to go out, at first it was still mostly readable but got worse fast.
> 
> I contacted Blulab to see if it could be factory serviced but they told me it was beyond its service life and would not repair it.
> ...



Thanks Gd for sharing your experience. I have heard good things about Blulab.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Nov 24, 2013)

and u probably heard bad things about Obama and ACA.
Bluelab is a scam, ACA is a great advancment for the USA.
Rest of developed world is universal health care which should be a RIGHT.
The corrupted health system advocates are BIG INSURANCE backers.
ssi, medicare, aca all had its slow start. R's go suck on your guns. did u know over half gun deaths are suicides? look it up. Hillary 2016. vote. 1 person, 1 vote IF current laws allow that is. Thats what the rich are really afraid of.
ps: way to go Harry Reid. about time. Filibusters of Obama=82, all of histories prior presidents total = 86. What happened to the value of a life?
PS. bluelab is a scam. buy one and find out if u want. R's think if u are suckered, then u r at fault for being a dummy. yuk. vote DEM or perish.


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

rickyjack9 said:
			
		

> and u probably heard bad things about Obama and ACA.
> Bluelab is a scam, ACA is a great advancment for the USA.
> Rest of developed world is universal health care which should be a RIGHT.
> The corrupted health system advocates are BIG INSURANCE backers.
> ...



Lol..ricky I agree with you on the ACA and the filibuster but I don't think this thread is the place for that. Thumbs up though. I don't think blulab is a scam. Personally I am happy with my middle of the road meter.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Nov 25, 2013)

ok i take the bluelab comments back if you really believe all the rest.
Go buy Bluelabs everyone. They're the best. And not too expensive.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Nov 25, 2013)

If we all keep growing, we'll be ok.                    (HRC 2016)
and I did get a thumbs up so I am optmistic. (vote)
thumbs up for 'The Furry One'.


----------

